# Excursions Schedule for Class J 611 in SW VA



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

Just saw this; it may be common knowledge to many, but I didn't know about it. You can ride a train pulled by a class J 611 steam loco in Southern VA on several dates.

https://www.visitroanokeva.com/blog/post/vmt-announces-2017-excursions-schedule-for-the-611/


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Glad to see 611 on the rails for 2017. Beautiful locomotive.

Thanks for the schedule.


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

Want to see something near me in the Chicago area.

I haven't ridden her since 93.

Want to go wih my kids this time.


----------

